# Started Halloween rat rig



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hope everyone has a wonderful Tuesday gonna work some on my halloween rat rod part peterbilt,part 53 ford,part 55 corvette so stay tune,yes im gonna use to frames to extend it ,halloween will be here before your know it


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

This looks like it's going to be interesting ! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-Talk about a L-O-N-G hood... LOL dual diesels under it? Or just a BIG "Ratz Nest"???????


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

*here some more mock stages of it it will have dual motors and semi truck wheels*

here is the frame for it and it will have dual motors and rear semi truck wheels and tires


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Have you any idea WHAT those Hemi's came out of that your doubling up together? I LOVE the intake those have and would like to get me hands on a set of them too!

NICE touch! That ought to GET 'R DOWN the road!


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

-Hemi- said:


> Have you any idea WHAT those Hemi's came out of that your doubling up together? I LOVE the intake those have and would like to get me hands on a set of them too!
> 
> NICE touch! That ought to GET 'R DOWN the road!


Hello Hemi and thank you I got the chopped today and channel will post pics soon and the hemi"S are from the Amt 53 ford pickup which by the way will be coming out again in Dec ,they are custom motor in the kit


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

*the top chop and channel so far*


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE! You have an idea of what the "wording" on the valve covers say? (I ask as I am un-familiar with the 53 Ford these came with....) AND, because of the intake type thats on them, is something I'd like to see about having for a few of my own builds....

That engine set up with 2 transmission would be something tricky to drive with 2 separate shifters having/needing "shifted at the same time....I'da put them in something like this:










-One way to get an ole '32 Ford a movin'!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Looking very cool already, curious to see more!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm usually not a big fan of the "chopped" look. But I really like it on this model. Seems to give it some attitude ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

